# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Αλλαγή σε ευρυζωνική και μπάχαλο.

## Mathew75

Τον Ιούλιο που μας πέρασε με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να κλείσουμε ένα ραντεβού για να έρθει τεχνικός και να γίνει αλλαγή της γραμμής σε ευρυζωνική. Μιλάμε για το τηλέφωνο στο γραφείο μου όπου έχω γραμμή isdn με το κύριο νούμερο και ένα msn που το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο σαν φαξ. Επίσης χρησιμοποιούσα την υπηρεσία smartoffice του ΟΤΕ για να έχω το μύνημα καλωσορίσματος. Το ραντεβού κλείστηκε για τις 3-9-2019, δεν φάνηκε κανένας ούτε με ειδοποίησαν. Στις 10-9-2019 με ψάχνει πελάτης και τελικά μου στέλνει μύνημα στην σελίδα του fb και μου λέει το πρόβλημα που έχει και επίσης ότι δεν λειτουργεί το σταθερό. Δηλώνω την βλάβη και από τότε μια δουλεύει μια δεν δουλεύει το σταθερό. Μου βγάζουν το smartoffice , το ξαναβάζουν, το ξαναβγαζουν, κόβουν τελείως την γραμμή, την ξαναφτιάχνουν, αλλά βλέπω ότι χάνω κλήσεις. Πότε με παίρνουν και χτυπάει πότε πέφτει η κλήση πριν καλέσει. Μέχρι και σήμερα το ίδιο βιολί,κάθε φορά να ζητάω να βάλουν εκτροπή ώστε να μην χάνω κλήσεις, πάλι πότε έρχονται κλήσεις ποτέ δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν. Εννοείται ότι μιλάω καθημερινά με το 13818 μπας και βρούμε άκρη. Σήμερα στις 3 το μεσημέρι που μιλούσα με την υποστήριξη επιτέλους κατάλαβαν ότι όταν δεν ηταν ευρυζωνική η γραμμή δεν δεχομουν κλήσεις απο ευρυζωνικές και τώρα που κάνανε μια ετοιμασία για να γίνει ευρυζωνική δεν δέχομαι από τις παλιές γραμμές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι κάποιοι με βρίσκουν στο τηλ και κάποιοι με ψάχνουν. Άντε να δούμε τι άκρη θα βγάλουν τώρα.

----------


## astbox

Τα παρακάτω που ακολουθούν είναι εμπειρικά, απλά ένα μικρό disclaimer, μην σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου.
Λογικά για να μπορούν να παίξουν ένα μήνυμα στους πελάτες σου δρομολογούν τις κλήσεις πρώτα σε κάποιου είδους τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που παίζει το μήνυμα σου και έπειτα προς την γραμμή σου.
Μόνο που μάλλον δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί όλα τα entry points στο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και στέλνουν τις κλήσεις στο κενό.
Πιθανόν αν καταργούσες τελείως την υπηρεσία να λυνόταν το θέμα σου. Αν θες τέτοιες λειτουργίες καλύτερα πάρε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο να έχεις τον πλήρη έλεγχο συν όλες τις extra λειτουργίες π.χ. διαφορετικά μηνύματα ανάλογα την ώρα της μέρας κλπ.

----------


## Mathew75

Έχεις δίκιο αλλά μου είπαν ότι ένα κέντρο με δυνατότητα μηνύματος κοστίζει πάνω από 700€, οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει μόνο και μόνο για το μήνυμα να πληρώσω τόσα. Τελικά το βρήκαν τα τσακάλια, έκαναν την γραμμή voip αλλά ξεχάσανε να έρθουν να αλλάξουνε την συνδεσμολογία ή να μου πουν εμένα να την αλλάξω οπότε είδαν προφανώς ότι δεν λειτουργεί και την γυρίσανε όπως παλιά. Στο μεταξύ όμως αλλάξανε κάποιες παραμέτρους για να γίνει voip που όμως δεν τις γυρίσανε πίσω αφού δεν έγινε, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει το μπέρδεμα. Ελπίζω να σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε. Ο τεχνικός τα παιξε όταν με ρώτησε αν ήρθε κανένας να αλλάξει την συνδεσμολογία και του είπα όχι.

----------


## griniaris

> Έχεις δίκιο αλλά μου είπαν ότι ένα κέντρο με δυνατότητα μηνύματος κοστίζει πάνω από 700€, οπότε θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει μόνο και μόνο για το μήνυμα να πληρώσω τόσα. Τελικά το βρήκαν τα τσακάλια, έκαναν την γραμμή voip αλλά ξεχάσανε να έρθουν να αλλάξουνε την συνδεσμολογία ή να μου πουν εμένα να την αλλάξω οπότε είδαν προφανώς ότι δεν λειτουργεί και την γυρίσανε όπως παλιά. Στο μεταξύ όμως αλλάξανε κάποιες παραμέτρους για να γίνει voip που όμως δεν τις γυρίσανε πίσω αφού δεν έγινε, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει το μπέρδεμα. Ελπίζω να σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε. Ο τεχνικός τα παιξε όταν με ρώτησε αν ήρθε κανένας να αλλάξει την συνδεσμολογία και του είπα όχι.


Συγνωμη...  σου ειπαν οτι θα γινει voip η τηλεφωνια και δεν εβγαλες το netmod και να συνδεσεις το τηλεφωνο σου στο ρουτερ?  

Η δεν το ανεφερες σε κανεναν?

----------


## Mathew75

Μου είπαν ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός για να ελέγξει την γραμμή. Τους επισημανα πολλές φορές ότι η συνδεσμολογία είναι όπως πριν και μου έλεγαν μην την πειράζεις.

----------


## Mathew75

Τελικά η αλλαγή έγινε σε ευρυζωνική χωρίς να καταργήσω το netmode. Απλά μου κάνανε την γραμμή σε vob και όχι σε κάτι άλλο, δεν το έπιασα ακριβώς , αλλά η αλλαγή έγινε μου είπανε και εξακολουθώ να παίρνω τηλεφωνία από το netmode.

----------


## jkoukos

Απλά έβαλαν μία κάρτα MSAN στο DSLAM στην δική σου πόρτα και σου έρχεται η γραμμή ως κλασσική ISDN. Πίσω από το DSLAM είναι VoIP.

----------

